# Cat Sitting... I just don't even know...



## Naet (Aug 21, 2014)

So...
I went with my family on a vacation for a week. Hired this young man who shall not be named from the same company which shall not be named as a good catsitter whose service we loved and appreciated. He looked caring and nice, and seemed like he would do well.
We came back to the house after the vacation, and urine was tracked into the house all over the place. It smelled like... well, a gas station bathroom where nobody flushes the urinal. Ever. So, yeah. He didn't take off his shoes, just went right in to our house and got dirt and urine everywhere. The cats didn't even eat much. He closed our basement door, so the 4 cats couldn't even go from downstairs to ground floor and vice versa! We found my smallest, most shy cat hiding in the basement, mewing for help when he heard us. He seemed terrified, truly. My "scaredy cat" Opie had peed everywhere too, and was not the normal, loving Opie that I knew and loved. He was scared and didn't even purr when I held him. :sad2

Let this be a lesson to you: be careful with who watches your little furry companions! :wink:
:kittyball


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Naet,
As part of the NAPPS organization (National Association of Professional Pet sitters)...
I would strongly suggest you call who he is contracted out of, since some sitters, when their business grows, hire Independent contractors...that person NEEDS to know this!
As a pet sitter, I find that deplorable, how he 'cared' for your cats!
If I was in charge of IC's, I would Definitely want to know from the owners, Bad care of pets left in someone's care, IS bad health wise, for pets...and...business! 
I'm so sorry your cats and your house, weren't taken care of!
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How awful  This is why we never go on vacations. We did go away for 5 days last May, and I paid my sister in law, really well, to go to my house twice a day to feed and play with my cats, and scoop the litter boxes, etc. Plus, we had recently gotten an alarm system that allows us to check on our phones when someone goes in and out, and how long they stay, so we could tell she was there, plus we REALLY trusted her. And she is a cat person. Still. Our cats were a little stressed by the change of routine with us not being there. We probably won't go again for a long, long time. This is the third bad story I've heard recently about pet sitters not doing their job. 

I have made friends with many of the people that work at the vet clinic I go to, and some of them are fairly young, college age maybe, but very nice girls. I was thinking of asking one of them to live at my house the next time I want to go on vacation. LOL! I would stock the refrigerator, and pay them a small fortune to sleep at my house. If I could find such a person, that I could really, really trust, I would love to have that arrangement. It would have to be just the right person. It would have to be someone just like me. Insane over their cats 

Seriously, I am so sorry for what your poor babies went through. People like that are a disgrace and should NEVER be in such a position of caring for a pet rock, much less living, breathing pets. Sorry jerks! I would be FURIOUS!!!! I'd probably find them and someone would have to restrain me from screaming in their face.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh wow, that sounds awful! I would be furious! And I, too, would file a report and post reviews just about anywhere I could think of. That is unacceptable.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder what company you used. My friends hired someone from a pet sitting site to look after their cat for a week. The person came one day and put out a bunch of food and never went back. The cat was sick when my friends got home and the sitter wouldn't respond to phone calls. It was pretty much a nightmare. I'm so glad I have co-volunteers at the shelter who are willing to cat-sit. Sorry you had such a bad experience. I agree with 10Cats- whoever is in charge of this person needs to know that you were not at all satisfied. Your cats seem like they lived through it but the next people might not be so lucky.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is terrible! Poor cats and poor you. Yes, I would also called the company and tell them what happened. How long ago was this? How are your cats doing now? I hope everything is back to normal for them.


----------



## Naet (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't worry, this was a story from a while ago and the company already knows. Thanks for the support though!


----------

